# Dead baby chick



## nickie

First off I am new to chickens. I bought 6 Barred Rock chicks and 6 Australorp chicks on Wednesday this week. I was told they were between 3-5 days old. All have been doing well. I did have 2 that got pasty butt for a day. I kept their little butts clean and they are ok. How ever when I checked on them this morning I found one of my Australorps dead. This is not one that had pasty butt and theres really not any outward signs of any thing.
It was a bit smaller than the other babies. Is there something I need to watch for or is it normal to loose one or two when they are this young.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416

I won't say its common but it does happen. The fact that the one was smaller could have been pointing to a problem.

As you raise more of these guys you will pick up more quickly when one is not quite right. But like so many other things, its going to take experience to spot them. Watch to see if the eyes are bright and round. They say eyes are the window of the soul and in the case of chickens that is very true.


----------



## hellofromtexas

I'm sorry for your loss. It was probably something you couldn't do anything about no matter what (This is why I hate raising baby chicks). My guess with the constant pasty butt is some sort of stomach disease or sudden chick death syndrome. 

The last one is self explanatory but not likely because the most common is broilers at 4-6 weeks found on their back (i think).

I am very sorry for your loss


----------



## Apopkacluckers

I'm sorry you lost one of your new chicks but don't let that deter you from the wonder and addicting world of chickens. 

I started with chickens about 6 years ago and the best thing someone told me is that, "if you have livestock, you have deadstock". Death is natural and happens despite our best efforts!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nickie

Thanks all of you. I hate the loss but I am going to continue. I called the store where I got the chick from and he let me come get a new one that was out of the same batch so its the same age. I also picked up 2 easter eggers for my kids to have as pets. So I now have 14 babies instead of 12. All are the same age and the ones already in the brooder accepted them ok so we will see what happens from here.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nickie

I lost another baby this morning. Again no outward signs of anything wrong. Was fine last night and when I woke up this morning found a dead baby.
Not one of the new ones it was one of the Barred Rocks that was in my first batch of 6.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416

You should be seeing something not quite right. It does take practice but they should be exhibited some sign of not being right.


----------



## Jim

Have you tried adding anything to help with and possible stress? Such as Sav-a-Chick? There are probiotics and electrolytes that may help with stress and the pasty butt.








Jim


----------



## nickie

Yes their water has the probiotic and electrolite mixed in it. 
I only had 2 chicks that had a problem with pasty butt. Both of them are now doing great the ones that passed were not the ones that had the pasty problem.
I have switched them to medicated food. Well its about a 50/50 mix of medicated chick starter and regular non medicated chick starter. I also started sprinkeling a little chick grit over their food. Not alot just a sprinkle over the top.
I made a nipple water can for them and worked with them all day yesterday teaching them to drink from it. They are all happy and seem healthy today. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Jim

That all sounds like chicken heaven for them. 


Jim


----------



## lauriep

I thought pasty butt was caused from chicks being too hot? This is my first time with chicks and they all seem to be doing fine. I even hatched three eggs myself! Good luck with your chicks!


----------



## robin416

Any stress can cause it, most of the time its from being chilled.


----------



## nickie

I kinda think mine could have been birth defects or stress from shipping. These were bought from Tractor Supply and another local feed and seed store. 
All are fine today. I am keeping my fingers crossed that I am over the hump. They are a week old today.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## LittleWings

I use Nutri Drench for shipped or stressed chicks. It works fast. 
http://www.mypetchicken.com/catalog/Chicken-Health/Poultry-Nutri-Drench-p979.aspx


----------



## nickie

I might have to check my local supplyer and see if any have this in stock. If they don't I will have to order some. I have seen this recommend in several places.

Sent from my SCH-i705 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## LittleWings

TSC has it here.


----------



## matt_kas

Sometimes the medicated chick feed can cause kidney problems, that might be it 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nickie

matt_kas said:


> Sometimes the medicated chick feed can cause kidney problems, that might be it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


I switched to medicated food after the death of the first chick and only hours before the second passed. They were just on regular chick starter.

Sent from my SCH-i705 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Tommyjewell

That's what I feed mine end that's sad


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## nickie

No more losses. All are doing great now. Wings are almost fully feathered. Tails feathering out and combs are starting to grow. Now I am dieing to see if I havd any roosters. They were all sold at the store as pullets but I hope there is atleast one roo among them.
I would feel lucky if I get a Barred Rock roo and an Australorp roo but would feel blessed for just one.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Jim

If you are anywhere near Houston, we usually have a few Roos of those breeds laying around from our straight run hatches, that is, until they are big enough for the freezer.....


Jim


----------



## nickie

Jim said:


> If you are anywhere near Houston, we usually have a few Roos of those breeds laying around from our straight run hatches, that is, until they are big enough for the freezer.....
> 
> Jim


Oh I am a long long way from Houston. I am just out side of Roanoke Virginia. Wish I were close to you tho. Seems noone around me has roosters of these breeds. I guess if I dont get a roo I will have to order one.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nickie

Another one of my babies is sick. I got some nutri drench from Southern States how often do you give it to them?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416

This shouldn't be happening. Either something is wrong with your setup or there's a problem with these chicks. 

It might be time to do some investigating to see if this is happening to others.


----------



## nickie

This is the second one out of a batch of 6 that all came from the same store. 
Its smaller than the others and not feathering in as well as the others

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nickie

They are on medicated chick starter I switched them to chicken nipples for their water so they can poop in their water. The water has probiotics and electrolites in it. 
The brooder is a 55 gallon fish tank open top. Heat lamp is a red brooder light temp is 93-95 on one side the other side stays about 80 consistantly.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416

They should no longer need the water additives. That is only for immediate use after high stress. 

What does not seem right is that you've had them for what, a week? And you've got another going down. Either you're very unlucky at choosing weak chicks or something else is going on. I'm not a big proponent of the nipple waterers. They can be messy and then there's the issue of knowing whether or not all are using it. 

Something else to pay attention to, the different voices. If something is wrong a chick will tell you many times. Its a dissonant constant crying.


----------



## nickie

This is my very first time with chicks. I have never raised chickens my self at all. I do have bad luck lol. Could be that I just picked weak babies. 
I have them in my living room where I can watch them constantly. I am a stay home mom so I am always here. I thought all were useing the nipples but maybe this little girl just wasnt getting anything.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416

Well, your feet have definitely been in the fire with these guys. Its not usually this nerve racking but things do happen. 

I'm assuming, since these are your first, that you are watching them at every opportunity. I would think that you would catch the one that is not quite right. This is hopefully the end of it and you can settle in to enjoyment instead of these nasty surprises.


----------



## Jim

We are opposite there robin,,I love using nipples for my babies (we hatch and sell hundreds a year), but you do have to stay on top of cleaning wet bedding. I think you trade changing the water often, for keeping the bedding dry. 

It could also be the store had just got them in the day you picked the up and they are still stressing. But, as robin states, could be an issue with the setup. Can you post pics and we can eliminate some of those possibilities. 


Jim


----------



## hellofromtexas

Are you adjusting the heat down depending on week of youngest one?

Nipples are great and easy to teach. To teach you press bird beak against nipple till water comes out. It keeps the litter drier and it improves their health because they don't drink dirty water.


----------



## nickie

This pic was taken just a couple days ago

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nickie

I have been scooping the beding under the water and food out and putting new in if it feels damp. I spot clean alot taking out poop so it doesnt build up. I havent had any trouble with the nipples leaking but of corse drops do fall into the bedding some when they are drinking from it.
I would rather change the bedding than constantly clean the water dish. They fill in rather quickly with bedding and alsi poop in it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Jim

Oh, I remember seeing that picture. 


Jim


----------



## nickie

I havent dropped the temp yet was waiting till Monday when they are 2 weeks old to drop it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nickie

I do have one more runt in the bunch. I took her out and made sure she got some of the nutri drench. I will continue doing that with her several times a day.
I have noticed all of the ones I lost seem to be smaller than the others. Hopefully starting her on the nutri drench might keep her from getting sick.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## hellofromtexas

If it's not the set up the only thing you can do is give vitamins and continue checking for signs of disease


----------



## Jim

And, could have been a bad batch, or delayed shipping and such. 


Jim


----------



## nickie

I dont know any one who got babies from that store so I dont wanna blame the store or batch because I cant investigate it. I am not sure if it is just that I picked week chicks or if I am doing something wrong.
Hopefully the next time I get chicks I will have better luck.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416

I don't think its you. 

A few years ago a large hatchery had a bad problem and didn't catch it until a whole lot of people had chicks get sick. Turned out their well was contaminated with an organism that killed the chicks and threatened existing flocks. So, even though they have to follow regs stuff does happen and can get passed easily to the consumer.


----------



## nickie

I cleaned out the entire brooder this morning. Took all of the bedding out wiped it all down with vinigar water and dried it out good. Put new bedding in. 
I also gave each chick a drop of pure Nutri drench. And when I made their water I added about 8 tsp of the Nutri drench to a 1/2 gallon of water.
Changed out their remaining food and put all medicated chick starter instead of mixed with plain chick starter. I did sprinkle a little grit over it. I am going to dose all chicks several times a day for a few days with the pure nutra drench. Just a drop and see if that keeps me from loosing any more.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nickie

I also replaced the heat lamp.
Some one ask the brand of light I had and I had tossed the box and couldnt remember the brand. They said if the bulb had tefalon on it it would kill the chicks. So I bought a new bulb thats put out by Little Giants so of the bulb could have been a problem it has been removed

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416

I don't recommend giving them the nutri drench like that. An over load of vitamins and minerals can be as deadly as them not getting any at all. Your chick feed should be fresh enough that they are getting the vitamins and minerals in that. Remember, studies were done for the optimal level of the ingredients to provide them with what they need. 

Nutri drench is reserved for birds that are down or are under stress or going to be under stress.


----------



## hellofromtexas

nickie said:


> I also replaced the heat lamp.
> Some one ask the brand of light I had and I had tossed the box and couldnt remember the brand. They said if the bulb had tefalon on it it would kill the chicks. So I bought a new bulb thats put out by Little Giants so of the bulb could have been a problem it has been removed
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


If it was the bulb, I think it's different symptoms. I think it's more of seizures.

Really, there isn't anything you can do that you haven't done already. Careful on the dosage of vitamins. It's ok to give vitamins but you have to give the recommended amount in the recommended time-frame. Be sure to read the package and follow the directions closely.

And robin is probably right, it's probably the hatch. There is no way to prevent getting a bad hatch sometimes.


----------



## nickie

All babies seem to be doing well this morning. Gave them fresh food and water. Checked all of them over.
I have one that thinks its a parrot. When I stick my hand in the brooder it likes to climb into my hand. Most of them are starting to roost. Only a couple that still prefer to be curled up in the bedding.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Jim

That is great news!


Jim


----------



## nickie

The 2 smaller chicks I have been getting out and giving water seperatly. Just a little Nitri drench mixed in. They are both eating and drinking in the brooder but I thought making sure they get a little extra would help.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nickie

All chicks seem to be doing well. I am seeing their comb development in most of them now.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## hellofromtexas

That's good.


----------



## nickie

All chicks are still doing great. All growing well now.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

